# Frage zu Cardreader-USB-Frontpanel von Akasa (AK-ICR-17 oder auch ICR-16) : Kabellänge? Und USB3.0 extern oder intern?



## Herbboy (16. August 2012)

*Frage zu Cardreader-USB-Frontpanel von Akasa (AK-ICR-17 oder auch ICR-16) : Kabellänge? Und USB3.0 extern oder intern?*

Ich wollte mir evlt. das Akasa AK-ICR-17 oder ICR-16 holen mit Cardreader + 5x USB (2x 3.0) und es in meinen Schreibtisch statt in ein Gehäuse einbauen - aber ich müsste dafür wissen, ob die Kabel lang genug sind - hat jemand zufällig einen diesen Cardreader? 

Außerdem: das AK-ICR-16 hat nur zwei interne USB-Header (je einen für 2.0 und 3.0), aber das AK-ICR-17 hat zusätzlich einen für USB3.0 extern. MUSS man dieses "normale" USB3.0-Kabel hinten am PC anschließen, oder ist das nur optional, falls man keinen Anschluss für dan internen Header hat? Der AK-ICR-16 hat als Cardreaderspeed ja nur 2.0, ich befürchte, dass man das externe kabel nutzen MUSS, da der AK-ICR-17 auch für den Cardreader 3.0 bietet... 


Danke


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Cardreader-USB-Frontpanel von Akasa (AK-ICR-17 oder auch ICR-16) : Kabellänge? Und USB3.0 extern oder intern?*

Also laut Caseking hat das ICR 17 2 USB 3 Ports. Die werden über einen 20 Pin Stecker intern angeschlossen. Der Cardreader selbst läuft über ein USB 3 Kabel mit A Stecker das durch das Case gezogen wird. Das muss dann hinten ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden.
Zur Länge der Kabel konnte ich leider nichts finden. Tut mir Leid.

Am Bild kannst du sehen dass 1x Intern und 1x A-Stecker für USB 3 zu sehen ist. Vielleicht kannst du anhand des Bildes die Länge der Kabel abschätzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Cardreader-USB-Frontpanel von Akasa (AK-ICR-17 oder auch ICR-16) : Kabellänge? Und USB3.0 extern oder intern?*

Danke, ich schau mal, ob ich anhand der Zahl an "Windungen" und im Vergleich zu den Maßen des Readers ungefähr dioe Längen herleiten kann


----------

